
The Global Attack on Silicon Valley (and the ICO Solution) - marcell
https://medium.com/@tensorcoinai/the-global-attack-on-silicon-valley-and-the-ico-way-out-e3d31ba99ac9
======
bluebluetimes
Silicon Valley has been in a VC bubble for since the 1990s, it is interesting
to see how much inertia will be there to adopt the new ICO model.

